# Hard or mesh?



## jdg88 (8 Jul 2009)

I've just placed an order with Kevin at D-Tek for a new QNT! WooHoooo!!

I've gone for a hardshell seat as I found the mesh one on the Explorer comfortable but not quite right, and of course the hardshell can angle even lower. Kevin said the hardshell runs hot and is shaped to the designer's individual shape... might I be better off with the mesh?

Anyone had experience of both? Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## byegad (8 Jul 2009)

Not experience of the ICE shell but I had a hard shell, (Optoma???) on my Azub and it was OK when laid as far back as possible, I used the open weeve pad and had to dry it after every ride, but recumbut set in after 20 miles or so if I had it less reclined. The mesh seat on my QNT is so comfortable I can go to sleep on it when stopped. You can get more recline on an ice be easing the rear unit out from the cruciform. 

For me the ICE mesh is the Rolls Royce of seats.


----------



## Chonker (8 Jul 2009)

I have the hardshell seat on mine, i like the shape alot, gives good lumbar support. Does get a bit sweaty though!


----------



## spandex (8 Jul 2009)

I have to go with the mesh as well all the recumbents I have used over some time it is the mesh seats that win my vote. I used to hate getting up at a coffee shop after a 30 / 40 mile ride and my back would be so wet.


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Jul 2009)

Is the fitting the same?

Buy both!



I must admit though that I have a shaped carbon seat on the Street Machine and an aluminium sheet on the Hurricane that has large cutouts making it cooler. Neither compares for comfort or coolness with the mesh on the Catrike, you can alter seating position and tightness to suit yourself.

Personal choice as to aesthetics and comfort.


----------



## banjokat (8 Jul 2009)

I've tried the hardshell and really liked it.

But I ordered mine with a mesh seat and I've no regrets. Wot they said!


----------



## Bigtwin (8 Jul 2009)

I have one mesh and one hard seated - different model bikes though.

The mesh is by far the most comfy, especially when you get warm. Plus it's more forgiving over the bumps. Don't think you can go far wrong with mesh.


----------



## spiro (9 Jul 2009)

I collected my Trice T from Kevin and couple of weeks ago and opted for the mesh for 2 reasons; coolness and give because I have the 26" version which has no suspension. One trick Kevin mention was that if you find the metal frame uncomfortable on your sides/arms especially when cornering you wait until the fabric has stretched (about 25+ miles), unstrap the back section, fit a length of pipe lagging over the frame on each side and strap the seat back up. I haven't tried this yet but for the cost of a lenght of black (hopefully) lagging it sounds like something worth trying.


----------



## squeaker (9 Jul 2009)

A year or so ago I used a borrowed (subsequently purchased) Trice T for the Isle of Wight Randonnee. I was so taken by the extra comfort of the mesh seat that I asked ICE about retrofitting one to my 'S' but, unlike a 'Q', it won't fit due to the longer frame on the 'S'. 
So unless you wish to compete, I'd go for the mesh.
HTH.


----------



## banjokat (9 Jul 2009)

So, jdg88, it's just about unanimous, are you going to change your order?


----------



## tom_e (9 Jul 2009)

Can't speak for the mesh seat, but I've just starting riding with the ICE hardshell seat (bike, not trike, but it's the same seat) and am perfectly comfy. 

Even in the hot weather the ventisit seems to work very well. I'm not saying my back doesn't sweat, but it worked much better than I expected when out for three hours in the recent hot weather. A little bit dampish on the back of the t-shirt, but I wouldn't call it wet. And the seat doesn't absorb any sweat at all - dry to the touch. Neither does it flex when I give the pedals a shove.

I suspect both options are quite nice.


----------



## jdg88 (9 Jul 2009)

Well, it is a pretty unanimous vote for mesh - thanks for all your views - I've gone for the hardshell! 

That said, Kevin has said I can try it out for a period and can swap if I don't get on with it. I'm not a racer, far from it, but I'm developing quite a need for speed and the lower and flatter you go.... whoosh under lorries!

I will report back, am thinking I might even have BOTH, it's 0% for 12 months on the Tesco credit card...

Can't wait for Monday evening when I pick up the new toy, yay!!!!


----------



## arallsopp (9 Jul 2009)

I run hardshells on both my bents. One being an SMGTe (with a mesh option that I opted against) and the other a Challenge Furai with little choice.

The challenge runs hotter than the SMGTe by some distance. I used to have a foam cushion on the SMGTe, but upgraded to a padded cushion thing. The Furai has a ventisit thing that looks like it was used to pack oranges at some point in the past.

They're both very comfortable, with the SMGTe edging it.


----------



## LeeW (12 Jul 2009)

I tried a few mesh seats and found they seemed to give me recumbent butt and I personally get on better with hardshells. I currently own 5 'bents, 4 of which use hardshell seats. The one mesh seat I do have is shaped like a hardshell and uses a cushion (bacchetta euromesh) and thus feels a bit like a hardshell but runs a bit cooler.
As I mostly ride fully faired I'm not sure if mesh would make much diffrence to cooling.


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 Jul 2009)

The mesh seat is great, and you can control the hardness or softness by adjusting the straps. The seat foam is also worth getting.


----------



## byegad (13 Jul 2009)

+1 for the seat pad, I use one on my QNT and Kettwiesel.


----------



## jdg88 (14 Jul 2009)

Picked up my QNT yesterday evening with the hardshell seat and rode to work beaming from ear to ear! Kevin said it would feel completely different to the Explorer and it's even better than I imagined. The hardshell seat is a little bit warmer than the mesh, but when the wind whistles through the Ventisit pad from the side it does cool it down. The neck rest may have to be re thought as I'm of diminuitive stature and it doesn't go down quite low enough to support my neck rather than my hat. The only wish I have is that it wasn't necessary to have mudguards as they ruin the lines of the sporty look of the machine...!! I'm hoping the weather holds out in the morning, looking forward to my commute.


----------



## wafflycat (14 Jul 2009)

My IceT has a mesh seat and I love it. It is very comfortable.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (15 Jul 2009)

congratulations on new trike a good choice. i have an explorer bought from Kevin in Mar/April and also couldnt be happier. areb you anywhere near East Midlands by chance riding with other trikes is just tops


----------



## jdg88 (31 Jul 2009)

Not had a chance to ride my QNT after a dose of flu but back out this this week and everything's settling down nicely and even managed to trim a minute off the commute in despite unexpected pedestrian on the shared path.

3tyretrackterry, I'm in Northampton - I'm told there are trike owners locally but I've never seen one, but met a chap on a recumbent a couple of times on the way home from work.

I've only been triking a few short months but in time I'd like to do a some longer leisure rides, so perhaps will be seeing you around.


----------



## itself (9 Nov 2009)

I have mesh seats on my ICE X2 tandem, and they are wonderful.  They do stretch a bit, but breathe well and are super comfy.

Lisa


----------



## Bodger (11 Nov 2009)

Being a sweaty-betty I strongly approve of my mesh seat.
Plus, I guess it saves a little weight and is easier to take the back down when the rig is on top of the car.


----------



## trickletreat (11 Nov 2009)

Congratulations on your new trike. Very interested to hear how you find the seat after you have put a few miles on it. I really like the look of the hardshells, but was put off after sitting on one [not ice] at Kevins, so went for mesh on the thorax. I have found that I slip forward after a short while, adjusted straps and fitted a piece of rolled up anti slip carpet mat in the leading edge, this has done the trick.

When I visited ICE over half term, sat on the new Vortex, the hardshell with headrest fitted really well, so must be the same shape as the designer. I did wonder how it would be after a longer ride...but reassured by Kevins approach, and chance to try before you buy.


----------



## jdg88 (11 Nov 2009)

Home from work after a cold but thoroughly enjoyable ride on my hard sheel seat which really was the best choice for me, it's the right fit so I must be the same as the designer! The only thing I'm considering is changing the Ventisit for the Comfort version which is slightly thicker,or perhaps doubling up two Classics. Don't know will probably chat it through with Kevin when I go for the first service which is due soon.
I can honestly say taking up triking and particularly on my QNT is just about one of the best things I've ever done and I'd recommend everyone should have a go.
When does the new Vortex come out? I missed the leaked images that came out.


----------

